# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Sporting Shotgun

## jakewire

Hi
I need some assitance as to whether these guns are suitable for sporting shooting
I've still not got my head around what actually constitutes a sporting gun as opposed to a skeet gun or trap gun apart from what I have read here and on the net which  tells me a trap gun has a much higher rib as you are usually shooting going away clays.

So to this end I've been googling guns from Browning, Baretta and Fabarm which have "Sporting" or Sporter after the brand name.
Farbarm  make a  Axia RS 12 Sporter
Browning a 725 Sporter and 
Barretta a confusing array of sporter guns.

Now in a small town in the south it's not like you can just go down the strreet to a shop and try these guns for size nor could I just ask the local guy to get 7-10K+ worth of guns in just for me to look at and should a couple of times.
So a question or three
How does one go about aquiring and getting a gun such as these that you can be assured it fits etc 
Are any of the above brands better or decidedly worse than the others,
finally
Realisticlly, is  near mid 50's in age to late to get into shooting, whether it be sporting or skeet, without any background at all except gameshooting as there is no point spending that sort of money if it's just a waste, I might as well spend it on LR rifle and scope set up.
Thanks.

----------


## mikee

> Realisticlly, is near mid 50's in age to late to get into shooting, whether it be sporting or skeet, without any background at all except gameshooting as there is no point spending that sort of money if it's just a waste, I might as well spend it on LR rifle and scope set up.


Definitely not, get into it



> How does one go about aquiring and getting a gun such as these that you can be assured it fits etc


A visit to the local (or any GunClub) can help with this, along with the fact generally folks are willing to let you have a try with their guns at a few clays. Even better if you can do a round. 

I shoot a 725 Sporting because it was the closest fit out of the box, and it was quite good value for money.

But I only shoot sporting and am a member of a group of shooters with our own traps and layout so I don't regularly shoot at the local GC

----------


## madds

jakewire, my 5 bobs worth too. ABSOLUTELY get into it. I think its a great sport and you can go to any level you like.
Only duck shooters days, plenty of them around NZ most of March and all of April. Or aim higher NZ Champs or even travel to Aussie for their shoots as some of us do. And if you are really mad, as some of us are, you can attend and shoot at a World Championship, compete along side the best of the best, probably be squadded with some of them. It is totally up to whatever level you want to go to. 
As to shotguns I'd try a couple, before you part with hard cash. Personally Browning (I have 2 in 16 ga) great value, reliable guns. Beretta sure there are many variations around and always a few on the market. Zoli and Maimai supplies (The Mai Mai Supplies) are right up on the Sporting world, and I gather are really good to deal with. Face book page with shotgun models. 
Blazer are very popular at the moment with low and high rib models, and offer a good fitting when buying new. Stager Sports Alexandra (Stager Sport NZ Ltd, Sporting Goods, Alexandra) and Greg Manaitis Gunsmiths in CHCH are their agent.
Not sure where you live/shoot but a visit to a Sporting shoot would sort you out. 
There are always guns for sale around the shoots, eg a Perazzi with 2 sets of barrels for sale by one of our members, and on and on.
Just make sure you get a good make that can take the continuous punishment of Sporting shooting. Some of the lesser names can't really take the punishment at the level we can give it out. Fine for duck  shooting or a couple of times a year in a paddock.
Buy the very best you can afford, it will pay dividends and hopefully have it fitted, another whole new subject!!!

----------


## jakewire

Thanks Guys
There has been some development today since I posted this
I got onto the webb site that you linked me to in the other thread Madds and although the detail for the local contacts are old I was able to speak to a past president of the Oamaru/Waimate club, which happily is only 25K up the road and even more happily is having a shoot tomorrow.
He put me onto a guy whom I've known for years, but who I didn't know was involved in this  so I've just come back from seeing him
He's going tomorrow .
He let me have a look at a few older  guns he had, Miroku 7000, Winchester 101, Shadow etc plus his flash Berretta and will put a couple in for me to try tomorrow.
Upshot is I'll be heading up tomorrow and will take my Maxus for a run as well.
 Thanks for the help.
Mikkee, PM incoming.

----------


## Proudkiwi

Don't let age put you off. Have a look at the average age of the NZ team. At 50 you'll be a spring chicken compared to some of them  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Proudkiwi

Also, are you left or right handed? I know where there is a mint condition 692 in left hand for sale.

----------


## jakewire

Thanks Proudkiwi but I'm right handed

----------


## Proudkiwi

No worries  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Chris

I would think the Maxus will do the job just fine ,why by another gun. Your already ahead of the game with a gun your familiar with .

----------


## mikee

> I would think the Maxus will do the job just fine ,why by another gun. Your already ahead of the game with a gun your familiar with .


By all means great advice 
Except when you start shooting more than just an occasional round of clays (and as silly as it sounds) you soon get tired of picking up empties when using a "dirty gun"

----------


## PerazziSC3

get a perazzi

----------


## jakesae101

A mate of mine shoots a maxus for clays and ducks he would have put 1-2000 rounds through it in its first year great gun been reliable since he does minimal cleaning . As for picking up rounds he carries a magnetic pickup stick haha 


I beat him with it the first dtl shoot we did he wasnt so keen to let me shoot it after that

----------


## R93

> get a perazzi


Why pretend? Just buy an F3 and become an instant double A grade shooter.
You will always be stuck in B grade with a Perazzi😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Why pretend? Just buy an F3 and become an instant double A grade shooter.
> You will always be stuck in B grade with a Perazzi
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


lol

----------


## Chris

> Why pretend? Just buy an F3 and become an instant double A grade shooter.
> You will always be stuck in B grade with a Perazzi
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Or a A1 Broadrib & add an adjustable comb seem to work too .

----------


## L.R

> Why pretend? Just buy an F3 and become an instant double A grade shooter.
> You will always be stuck in B grade with a Perazzi
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I like my Blasers but a F3 is no Perazzi.

----------


## R93

> I like my Blasers but a F3 is no Perazzi.


That would depend who's shooting it.
A good shotgun is just that. If I wanted craftsmanship and cosmetics I would go Caesar Guerini.
F3's like most blasers are completely modular and owner serviceable. 
Pretty important in a high use gun.
Mine is nearly 10 yrs old and fired bucket loads. 
She is still very sexy☺


So I could say a Perazzi is no F3.😆
Madds is a staunch Perazzi boy but I have noticed him eyeing up my gun.
Either that or he is bent😊
For the money tho I would buy a few other brands to start out sporting with.

If you can shoot, a $250 gun will beat a $20000 dollar gun in the hands of someone that can't shoot,  everyday of the week.






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## madds

Beware of the man with one gun, he knows how to use it!!!!!!!
And its usually a PERAZZI

----------


## R93

> Beware of the man with one gun, he knows how to use it!!!!!!!
> And its usually a PERAZZI


I only fear squadding up with you, old man. 
Besides you have lots a guns😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## madds

Yes I can imagine, this will put you off I'm sure!!!!

----------


## R93

Gun is gorgeous. The owner, not so much😆


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ground Control

I'll see your pansy Perazzi , and raise you a Blaser .




Ken

----------


## madds

Is that all you have to offer!!!!!
Very nice wood though, very nice. 
I see it's the Blazer gang trying to bully the lone Perazzi. Typical.
Hopefully we will see it used in anger next February at the Sporting Nationals in Wanaka

----------


## Ground Control

> Is that all you have to offer!!!!!
> Very nice wood though, very nice. 
> I see it's the Blazer gang trying to bully the lone Perazzi. Typical.
> Hopefully we will see it used in anger next February at the Sporting Nationals in Wanaka


I thought about you the other day and surprisingly it wasn't in a bad way .
There was a sim pair with a hard and fast low right to left crosser and a big Springing Teal that was on the horizon .
You had to to shoot the crosser first and that meant the teal was a dropper by the time you got onto it .
I remember years ago you attempting to shoot droppers with little to show for your efforts .
Good memories  :Thumbsup: 
But I suppose the question is " have you hit one yet " ?   :Grin: 


Ken

----------


## Gibo

Nice bit of Shotty porn going on here  :Thumbsup:

----------


## madds

You are so cruel!! But yes very good memories, those were great shooting days.
Yes had finally worked it out, how many years??
Some take a telegraph pole length lead, others under them push your gun barrel down as you pull the trigger, works well.
It's always been having to shoot droppers because I've missed them on the way up!!

----------


## Ground Control

> You are so cruel!! But yes very good memories, those were great shooting days.
> Yes had finally worked it out, how many years??
> Some take a telegraph pole length lead, others under them push your gun barrel down as you pull the trigger, works well.
> It's always been having to shoot droppers because I've missed them on the way up!!


I suppose you did have the excuse that you were in those days shooting that Browning with the high rib .
But then you could turn that to your advantage and say you were ahead of your time and Gebbin Miles and the rest that are now using high ribs were influenced by you  :Have A Nice Day: 
I hate to admit it but the P gun is actually very nice .
Best Christmas wishes to you and yours .


Ken

PS - I would love to come over and shoot Wanaka and obviously give you a few tips , but that time of year is just crazy for us at work .

----------


## PerazziSC3

> I'll see your pansy Perazzi , and raise you a Blaser .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken


I'll see that blouser and raise you another perazzi

----------


## R93

Mud pie gun!!! Should never, ever, be in a sporting thread😆
No matter how nice it looks......

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Mud pie gun!!! Should never, ever, be in a sporting thread
> No matter how nice it looks......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Some people don't think this is sporting but it is good fun!

double.mp4 Video by jocsax | Photobucket

----------


## BRADS

Bugger the Perazzis :Have A Nice Day: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Video won't work for me.
Will try later

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## PerazziSC3

just a couple of pheasants been rolled by the mud pie gun

----------


## jakewire

Won't work for me either.
Some nice guns about.

----------


## PerazziSC3

how about this one http://vid1247.photobucket.com/album...sax/double.mp4

----------


## Gibo

That worked

----------


## bill f

Jackwire.  Here is my .02 cents.  You are in no too old.  I am pushing 65 and the average age of my shooting friends would be in the 60's......the best shot in our group is in his 70's.  Why not just start with a good field gun be it an O/U or a semi auto.  Get your feet wet and upgrade later....my .02 cents....spend the money on shells and practice.  I have a good friend pushing 80 and he shoots a raggedy ass Beretta A590 and he breaks plenty of birds.  He is independently wealthy.... he is just very frugal.

----------


## madds

Pheasant for dinner!! By the way never to old Super Vets all over the world are amongst the best Sporting Clay shooters there are!!!

----------


## R93

Who shot the pheasant for ya? 😆
Got some more meat here for ya but you will have to come and get it.
Might be car shopping  for the wife in July over there. It could wait till then?

----------


## jakewire

Exactly Bill F, got a skeet choke for my Browning Maxus on order.
going to give it a whirl and see.

----------


## madds

R93 I'll be in the USA shooting World FITASC from 9-25 July but if you are hear outside those times you had better call in.
I don't know why you don't make it on a Sporting shoot day, get the 'B' out and fling t about!!!

----------


## R93

> R93 I'll be in the USA shooting World FITASC from 9-25 July but if you are hear outside those times you had better call in.
> I don't know why you don't make it on a Sporting shoot day, get the 'B' out and fling t about!!!


My roster has missed every scheduled shoot so far. Gunna sell the B gun and buy more toys for a rediscovered passion.
Your venny is frozen so it will keep. You are away while I am home next.

----------


## Gibo

> My roster has missed every scheduled shoot so far. Gunna sell the B gun and buy more toys for a rediscovered passion.
> Your venny is frozen so it will keep. You are away while I am home next.


Dare we ask?

----------


## R93

> Dare we ask?


Best not,  as it would spoil your twisted imagination.😆

----------


## madds

Must say I was wondering too!! Woman, married,:Shotgunning, hopeless no practice: flying, not going there lol: tahr hunting, getting warm: long range shooting, warmer.
No give up spill the beans you can trust all of us!!!!!

----------


## R93

> Must say I was wondering too!! Woman, married,:Shotgunning, hopeless no practice: flying, not going there lol: tahr hunting, getting warm: long range shooting, warmer.
> No give up spill the beans you can trust all of us!!!!!


Nothing special. Just getting back into and enjoying my pistol shooting a bit more as I can train and shoot when I want.
Doesn't cost me the earth in a combination of travel and ammo😆
So if you know of anyone wanting a mint F3 competition shotgun, I have one for sale😆

----------


## Gibo

Phew.....I was waiting for the big K word to come out  :Psmiley:

----------


## R93

> Phew.....I was waiting for the big K word to come out


Kids?!?!? Fark no! I wanna trade the ones I have for guns and ammo.

They would only fetch cheap sakos and a mixed bag of corroded reloads😆

----------


## Gibo

I was thinking Knitting  :Wink:

----------


## R93

> I was thinking Knitting


Oh. So you don't have any ammo to trade😆

----------


## Gibo

> Oh. So you don't have any ammo to trade


Get you mittens out of my wool stash!!!

----------


## Gibo

Ive got one turning up in September Dave so i'll pass on the trade  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> Ive got one turning up in September Dave so i'll pass on the trade


Mine come already disturbed, annoying and screaming for money........your loss😆

----------


## madds

You'll regret it!!!!!!!

----------

